# FREE Crochet Jute Moses Basket Baby Doll Bed



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Make your own little Doll Bed for 4 1/2 to 5 Dolls. Perfect sizing for the Berenguer 5 dolls, the Ashton-Drake Handful of Love Dolls, the Sculpted Art Dolls, Collector Dolls, etc.

I used Jute that I got from Ollies for 50 cents and made two beds out of one roll. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jute-moses-basket-for-4-to-5-dolls


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! How sweet is that! I love it. Must. Talk. to Daughter. About. Grandaughter!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats lovely, just what I need, thank you for the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a lovely basket for many uses! Thanks, Jean! So nice of you!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so sweet!xx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is pretty and would work for other things as well!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Very cute and perfect for the 5" dolls. Thank you!!! ;0)


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you. Cute basket. Can be used for many things.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice idea. Thank you for the pattern.


----------

